# How to repair lattice?



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I have some lattice that is coming apart and I don't want to think about replacing whole sheets and painting everything. 

The old staples get in the way, so it is difficult to pull the two slats together. Best technique I have found so far is using a little glue and sticking a mini bar clamp into the hole and using it to pull the joint together. Then I shoot a couple of staples in it to hold it until the glue develops some strength. This is very time consuming because there are 9 billion of these little intersections. And the glue is difficult to squirt neatly behind the slat. Digging the old staples out would be even more time consuming and probably just do more harm than good to these fragile slats. 

Could I use rivets? Do they have enough clamping power to pull the slats together? Would they just tear out of the wood? I dunno. Never messed around with them. Would I still need glue? Would it look stupid?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

What about screws. They should pull it together.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I use cabinet screws for a lot of things as they have a washer head built in so will not split the wood. They also come in an exterior grade. 1" torque head should work and with a drill it would be fairly fast. The torque also makes it easier to point and drive. It the slats are too far apart then a hand clamp might pull them together enough for the screws to catch.

It wold be like a porcupine on the back, but who cares.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture so we can see what your seeing.
Really want to do this one time, get rid of the wooden Lattice and use PVC.
Rivits would just would just shatter the wood and corrode out with the pressure treated lattice.
Screws will just spit the wood.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't imagine the glue doing much in this case, and I don't believe that they were glued initially, so others are going to keep loosening up. The right way really would be to replace it with PVC, but, if anything, I would skip the glue and clamps, grab a pair of pliers that will fit in there, squeeze them as tight as you can go, staple it, and move to the next connection.


----------



## geffy (Jul 3, 2016)

It may be coupled so that a clearer picture of the problem


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

You can buy syringes from wood finishing stores. Squirt some wood glue on every joint.


----------

